# Billing Well Woman exams to Medicare Advantage Plans



## ohiocoder2013 (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone know which Medicare Advantage plans prefer using G0101/Q0091 vs. 99387?  I know Medicare only covers G0101 but Humana Medicare will pay for 99387. Thanks for the help!


----------



## kenkie79 (Nov 19, 2014)

That's one of those trial and error things.  But I've gotten it down to anything that is NOT directly Medicare, just bill with the preventative codes.  I haven't had a problem doing that yet.  The doctors always ask me and I just tell them to bill it however and I will correct it when it comes to me because they've already go enough stuff to remember.


----------

